# Doing a little dock diving



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

This is my young boy "Osy" at his first dock diving event a few weeks ago. That weekend, he earned his conformation CH and also made his debut at a National Dock Docks event. He earned a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in three waves and jumped a high of 19ft as recorded by the digital equipment. Not bad for a pup who had only been in the water 3 times before that day. I am looking forward to great things from this guy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great! 

I'll bet he will just get better with age. :smile:

Nice to see you back.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so good to see you and the pics you take of your dogs.

truly, they are magnificent.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thank you! I have been showing and or competing every weekend for the last couple of months or so and have not had time for my boards. Believe it or not, the 19 foot jump came without him having a stay command. I just placed him briefly and we ran down the dock together. LOL. I can definitely see a few more feet being added.



Sprocket said:


> That's great!
> 
> I'll bet he will just get better with age. :smile:
> 
> Nice to see you back.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks marvelous!

Who takes those great photos?


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thank you. A buddy of mine caught Osy in flight and my banners are compiled with my pics by Ashley Thomas. She is very inexpensive and I think she does great work!



xellil said:


> He looks marvelous!
> 
> Who takes those great photos?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He flies! Looks like he's having a blast! Good to see you around again, we've missed you here!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to ship my Mollie up to you. She needs a good looking in to. How come all your dogs are so awesome and mine are so naughty and bad? Could it, could it be me????
Your Osy is awesome. If thats one of his first jumps, can you imagine what he is capable of? He's a natural. Congratulations, I'm also glad to see you back here as well.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks awesome! Wow he must love that!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

You're back! We all wondered where you went!

That's an amazing jump! I do look forward to seeing how far he can go in the future.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is awesome! Congratulations to you and Osy!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Let me know. I opened my new indoor training facility back in February and I will be building a pool and dock for the dogs this summer. My dogs are very good, but it comes with a price. The pup flying off the dock is also athletic enough to jump unsolicited on top of kitchen counters and dressers. He will be a great agility dog but he is currently in al qaeda mode. Because of the way that I raise my guys, I don't mind. He's a super prospect and I look forward to this summer with him. Thanks for the warm return welcomes all!



MollyWoppy said:


> Ok, I'm going to ship my Mollie up to you. She needs a good looking in to. How come all your dogs are so awesome and mine are so naughty and bad? Could it, could it be me????
> Your Osy is awesome. If thats one of his first jumps, can you imagine what he is capable of? He's a natural. Congratulations, I'm also glad to see you back here as well.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Ahhh, I forgot. Speaking of my puppy acting like a terrorist. Monday, he went under my bed. I expected him to come out with a shoe or a kong or some other toy that finds it way under my bed. WRONG. He pulls my 12 gauge from under the bed. Gotta love babies. Fortunately, I don't have any 2 legged ones with thumbs


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous! Do you just train APBTs or other breeds also?


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. Other breeds as well. Prefer working dogs but I do some pretty nice pet obedience. Check out my FB page Teamnofear Workingapbt



Caty M said:


> He is gorgeous! Do you just train APBTs or other breeds also?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome. I loved watching these events. Unfortunately where I moved to I haven't been able to find a single one, I'm lucky if I can find an agility show.


----------

